# Anyone tried baking paper in fry pans to stop food sticking?



## Sparkly77 (Sep 5, 2008)

I try to use as little fat when cooking as possible, but my husband won't let me use the non stick frypan because he saw somewhere about chemicals being released by the teflon.  So unless I use it before he gets home and clean it and put it away before he sees it I can't use it for his food .  It's a bit of a drag, as I love non stick pans.

So I was thinking, could I use non stick baking paper on a fry pan, like I do with biscuit trays etc? I would obviously have to trim it so that the edges didn't come over and risk getting in the gas flame.  Has anyone tried that??


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)

I would not put paper of any kind while frying anything!  It won't stay on the bottom anyway - it will float.  Just get a skillet that isn't non-stick and use it.  He is right about heating those non-stick skillets to a high temperature.  

NO to the paper in your skillet while frying - just want to be sure that is clear!


----------



## Bilby (Sep 6, 2008)

Actually Glad advocates using Glad Bake in a frypan as well as on a BBQ.  Here's the link:
http://www.glad.com.au/pdf/20060804_BakeRecipeBook.pdf


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link Bilby. What a relief that I can use my Glad baking paper in the pan! I hate using oil, it always ends up smokey when I cook lamb cutlets, and I hate having to clean smoke vapour out of my rangehood . Yuk.


----------



## attie (Sep 6, 2008)

We have found the "Magic BBQ Sheet" great for using when shallow frying or roasting as well as on the BBQ. They are not cheap but last a long time, most local butchers carry them.
Magic Cooking Products || SEO Words


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2008)

I think you would be better off seeing if you could educate your husband on teflon. He "saw somewhere" that chemicals were release from cooking with teflon. It does not sound like he has done actual research or anything other than listening to some sensationalized news or something.

He has a germ of truth in what he says, but he does not have the whole story. Teflon is safe to use if you use it properly. What that means is that you can not let it get too hot. The only way that would happen is if you heated a Teflon pan with nothing in it for an extended period of time. It is OK to heat it dry to get it hot which should take no more than 20 seconds or so. If you are leaving it on a burner for 5 minutes with nothing in it then yes there could be issues, especially if you have small animals like birds.

As soon as you put something in the pan then the temp drops and you are in the safe zone.

Have your husband do some real research and what he will find is that if you do not preheat the pans for over a minute or so, do not use the pan under the broiler, and do not use it in the oven above what the manufacturer recommends ( usually 350 or 450 depending on the maker) then you will be just fine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)

I never knew such a product existed!!  I was thinking strictly parchment paper (apparently the OTHER baking paper).


----------



## Bilby (Sep 7, 2008)

I had only seen a cooking show using it a couple of weeks previously but had forgotten about it until this post.  Never tried it myself and I would have thought (until I saw the show) that it wasn't a goer either KE.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 7, 2008)

Get a cast iron skillet.  If its well seasoned, sticking is not an issue. I fry a lot in mine and never have a problem. 

Just remember.  Get it hot then add a little oil then add what you are frying.


----------



## thymeless (Sep 15, 2008)

Seconds on the cast iron. 

However, that food sticking to the stainless pan is creating serious flavor you CAN NOT get with teflon. And it makes a tastey pan sauce which does most of the hard work of getting your pan clean while creating a nice addition to the meal. 

There is quite a bit out there about teflon outgassing toxics at high temperatures. 650 or so. Most pans won't get that hot. But the teflon also comes off into the food more easily as the temperature goes up through the cooking range. That has not been particularly well researched for safety. Teflon is fairly inert, but full of flourine and other unpleasantness so there is a reason to err on the side of caution. If it's sufficient reason for you is a personal decision. 

I mostly use teflon for eggs and fish and less high temp low agitation cooking. Stainless steel and cast iron (or a carbon steel wok) for the rest.


----------

